# Interesting Buffet or table decors......



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

So catering is not just about the food, nor the schlepping, nor the service....it's about appearances too!!!! What's new and exciting in your table designs? Or in your passed hodo presentation?

I'm going back to wheat grass sheets for Spring events, plop in some small potted plants and run the length of the buffet.

For country french parties I have 3 antique wood cheese charcuterie boards, some grape vines, a couple of brass wash tubs, a rooster and assorted posters.

Asian stations have Chinese money, hot pots, bamboo mats, chinese lanterns....


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

Good question, that is my weakness! I have a small party (20) for a luncheon on Tuesday, upscale Sandwiches (beef tenderloin, Turkey, grilled Veggies, Taragon Chicken Breast, Italian and Chunk white tuna) Veggie Pasta Salad, tossed salad, Chicken Satay and Beef Satay. She wants a "very Elegant" set up on a Kitchen Island. I am going to charge her 15.95 Per Person.
Red and Pink Colors.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

$16x20....$320.

Make them different heights, red is a great tablecloth investment (Christmas, VD, 4th of July, Tropical.....), Decorating should be on her dime....


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

She is covering the votives, flowers, some heart candy on the tables, etc. I was thinking the same thing height, color. perhaps some flowers and grill garnish on the platters.....


----------



## jeebus (Dec 1, 2005)

Not sure if you know or not but the Chinese money is meant for funerals and is considered a huge insult if it is used in any other way.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

oops nope did not know. It seemed very celebratory.

Bluesy, petals are festive and sexy.....scattered around with the candy hearts they'll be great.

Still need to find some fun table pieces, clothes to brighten the area....


----------



## tdot0 (Feb 6, 2006)

i always enjoy using organza, or strands of...


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

I would tend towards not so cluttered and making each item really count. After all the food is the centerpoint, not the garnish. 

I like my little Japanese money kitties. I know it's not chinese, but...

Red is a great eyecatching color. you don't need a lot of excess items because the color itself is so vibrant and there are so many things that contrast with it. 

I'm looking into feng shua (spelling?) to get some ideas for eye candy simplicity. 

Obviously the food itself needs to jump out of the decor.

Winter: Color: White. Pine sprigs, simple glass x-mas balls, sugar snow men, small gingerbread houses (that I personally make if anyone wants to contact me about them)
Spring: Color: Green. Easter items, sugar egg shadowboxes (which I also make), fresh flowers.
Summer: Color: Yellow. Toasted anything...JUST KIDDING! Beach and vacation themes. Fourth of July, Make that one up depending on the venue.
Fall: Color: Brown/orange. Yeah, pilgrims, turkey, Halloween, changing color leaves, pumpkins, lots of ideas here. 

April


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

glass blocks from Home Depot with battery operated mini lights or flexy light tubes to surround the tables. 

I like using surpentine tables.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Don't know why this was left off.....a couple of years ago I had a large ice carving of my logo for an open house with holes cut for shots of tomato juice....then put loads of various heirlooms around the base with basil interspersed. was way cool....


----------

